# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fisiología y Sanidad  Senasa establece requisitos zoosanitarios para importar leche y productos lácteos de Dinamarca

## gpacheco

*También modificó requisitos para importar embutidos y productos cárnicos cocidos de cerdo de EEUU*  *Lima, may. 22 (ANDINA).-* El Servicio Nacional de Sanidad Agraria (Senasa) estableció hoy requisitos zoosanitarios específicos de cumplimiento obligatorio en la importación de leche y productos lácteos para el consumo humano, teniendo como origen y procedencia Dinamarca. 
Entre los requisitos establecidos se encuentran que el producto debe proceder de un establecimiento de producción oficialmente autorizado para la exportación por la Administración Danesa de Veterinaria y Alimentación (ADVA) y habilitado por el Senasa. 
El producto debe haber cumplido con los requisitos sanitarios para la producción de leche cruda establecidos en el reglamento vigente de la Unión Europea; y el establecimiento de producción no debe haber estado sujeto a restricciones sanitarias en el momento de la elaboración del producto. 
El establecimiento de producción y al menos en un área de diez kilómetros a su alrededor, durante los 60 días previos al embarque, no debe haber estado en cuarentena o restricción de la movilización de bovinos, en cuanto a enfermedades bovinas contagiosas que pueden ser transmitidas a través de la leche. 
Entre otras medidas, también se deberá haber tomado las precauciones necesarias después del tratamiento para evitar el contacto de la leche o sus productos lácteos con cualquier microorganismo potencialmente patógeno para animales o humanos. 
De otro lado, el Senasa modificó los requisitos zoosanitarios para la importación de embutidos y productos cárnicos cocidos de cerdo procedentes de Estados Unidos. 
Explicó que el Departamento de Agricultura de Estados Unidos envió una carta en la cual solicitó modificar dichos requisitos para establecer que la carne de cerdo utilizada en los productos cárnicos cocidos haya sido sometida a uno o más de los tratamientos especificados en la Sección 318.10 (c) del Código de Regulaciones Federales (CFR), para la destrucción de la triquina. 
Según la Ley General de Sanidad Agraria, el ingreso al país como importación, tránsito internacional o cualquier otro régimen aduanero de plantas y productos vegetales, animales y productos de origen animal, se sujetarán a las disposiciones que establezca en el ámbito de su competencia el Senasa. 
Esta disposición también incluye a los insumos agrarios, organismos benéficos, materiales de empaque, embalaje y acondicionamiento, cualquier otro material capaz de introducir o propagar plagas y enfermedades, así como los medios utilizados para transportarlos.Temas similares: Senasa establece requisitos sanitarios para importación de leche y productos lácteos de Chile Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios obligatorios para importar leche y productos lácteos de Francia Senasa establece requisitos zoosanitarios para importación de leche y productos lácteos de Italia Senasa establece requisitos zoosanitarios para importación de leche y productos lácteos de Holanda y España Senasa establece requisitos zoosanitarios para importación de leche y productos lácteos de Holanda y España

----------

